# Kurz und knapp, welche Graka ?



## MoVedder (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte nur mal kurz fragen, da ich mir grade einen Pc zu Weihnachten zusammen stelle,...
würdet ihr mir die  Raedeon HD 4870 oder die Geforce GTX 260 empfehlen?,...90% der Zeit, die ich ins Spielen am Pc investiere ist für HdRo also kommt mit bitte nicht mi 4870 X2 oderso^^,...kostenmäßig , würde die 4870 20€ mehr kosten als die GTX 260, was mich ein wenig irrietiert,..hab in der PC Action und Pc Hardware nen bissl erkundigt,..fasst bzw,. so ziemlich immer schnitt die Geforce in verschiedenen ( Assasins Creed, World @ war etc.) Spielen besser ab,..also von daher hmm

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Dezember 2008)

naja, die ATI-Karten sind mittlerweile sehr stromsparend. Jedoch haben die GForce-Karten mit der Ageia Physix technologie und einer extremen Spieleoptimierung von seiten der Treiber auch einen starken Support. 

Es ist nicht wirklich einfach, aber ich würde fast behaupten du bist hier falsch. gehe besser in ein Forum ala hardwaredeluxx , da haste ne kompetente Community, die dir besser helfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dir die Geforce-Karte empfehlen. Nvidias Geforce-Karten sind fürs Spielen optimal(er).
=> Bessere Treiberunterstützung usw.

(tipp: Warte bis nächtes Jahr mit dem Kauf - im Januar kommen neue Geforce Grafikkarten auf den Markt. Die 260er und die 280er werden dann wahrscheinlich etwas günstiger zu haben sein.
Hier der Pcgh-Link: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669925/N..._8_Januar_2009/ )


----------



## Sonntagshut (15. Dezember 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die Geforce-Karte empfehlen. Nvidias Geforce-Karten sind fürs Spielen optimiert.
> 
> (tipp: Warte bis nächtes Jahr mit dem Kauf - im Januar kommen neue Geforce Grafikkarten auf den Markt. Die 260er und die 280er werden dann wahrscheinlich etwas günstiger zu haben sein.
> Hier der Pcgh-Link: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669925/N..._8_Januar_2009/ )



Willst du damit sagen die Karten mit Leistung von ATI wären für was anderes als Spielen optimiert oder was? Oo


@TE:
Ich befürchte die Karten werden sehr nah beieinander liegen, und es wird zum großteil am Spiel das du spielst liegen welche grade die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## Sharbtur (15. Dezember 2008)

Hol die ATI!


----------



## MoVedder (15. Dezember 2008)

Ok erstmal Thanks !
Ehm , das mit dem Warten hmm,...ja mir ist auch schon zu Ohren gekommen, dass ich lieber Mitte Januar nächsten Jahres "zu schlagen" soll,..aber naja 
sagen wir mal so, ...wenn die Karte/n dann10-20&#8364; weniger kosten sollten, weiss ich nicht direkt ob ich noch 1 1/2 Monate darauf warten soll,..oder kann man mit einer stärkeren Preissenkung rechnen?,...naja gut also tendentiell reisst es mich ja atm zur Geforce,..aber woher soll ich wissen ob die ( neobuy) mit die 192er oder 216 er Shader GTX 260 reinpacken ;P,..hab den schon vor ner Stunde dem bezüglich ne Mail geschrieben ;P^^,...hmm naja mal sehen

Stichwort:   Hier
Danke !

mfG


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Ob du eine 4870 oder eine GTX260 nimmst ist ziemlich egal. 
Von der Leistung her sind sie nicht wirklich unterschiedlich , das einzigste was anders wäre.. das du anstatt nem Roten nen Grünes Logo oder umgekehrt hast.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

 Diese hab ich drin , kann ich nur empfehlen.. Leise/Kühl/Schnell! 

zu empfehlen wäre noch : Club3D,Gainward,HIS,PowerColor(keine PCS+)

wenn du eine GTX260 nehmen möchtest , eine von denen hier : 

 Gainward (Refresh Version)

 Leadtek (Refresh Version)

 XFX (Refresh Version)


Alles TipTop Firmen , mit denen du nichts falsch machen kannst.

------

Warten lohnt sich nicht wirklich , so schnell werden sie auch direkt nach Weihnachten nicht runtergehen.. maximal ein paar Euro , auf die kann man aber getrost verzichten.

------_




Kahadan schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die Geforce-Karte empfehlen. Nvidias Geforce-Karten sind fürs Spielen optimal(er).
> => Bessere Treiberunterstützung usw.


_
Immer wieder , totaler Schwachsinn._


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. Dezember 2008)

ich würd ne 280er kaufen wenn du dir das leisten willst.

wenn nicht ne gx9800


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> ich würd ne 280er kaufen wenn du dir das leisten willst.
> 
> wenn nicht ne gx9800



_Wasn Schwachsinn , vor allem - was ist ne gx9800 für eine Karte?

TE - warte bitte auf KOMPETENTE Antworten und/oder schau dir mal die Karten an die ich oben gelinkt habe.. _


----------



## MoVedder (15. Dezember 2008)

Ya danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SIeht gut aus !

Ich tendiere zur Geforce,...bzw. was meinst du/ ihr , lieber ein etwas schärferes Bild aber dafür "stärkeres" flimmern ( HR 4870) oder die Geforce , zwar nicht ganz so scharf aber perfektion ohne flimmern,..?


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_4870 flimmert? Ist mir neu , also bei der oben gelinkten (die ich selber habe) sehe ich kein Flimmern..

Welche du nimmst ist dir selber überlassen.. aber eine von den Karten (egal ob ATI/Nvidia) wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## MoVedder (15. Dezember 2008)

Ok sehr geil !

Damit müsste ich auch, ein wenig vorgesichert haben für die nächsten Monate?^^,..hehe,...und für HdRo auf ultra hoch müsste es ja allemale reichen schätz ich..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, die ATI-Karten sind mittlerweile sehr stromsparend. Jedoch haben die GForce-Karten mit der Ageia Physix technologie und einer extremen Spieleoptimierung von seiten der Treiber auch einen starken Support.
> 
> Es ist nicht wirklich einfach, aber ich würde fast behaupten du bist hier falsch. gehe besser in ein Forum ala hardwaredeluxx , da haste ne kompetente Community, die dir besser helfen kann
> 
> ...



Genau, die ATI sind stromsparend Träum weiter, eine ATI4870 ist ein absoluter Stromfresser. Die GTX260 ist auch nicht viel sparsammer unter Last, verhält sich aber im Idle deutlich besser. Hier liegt der Verbrauch deutlich unter der ATI4870.

@TE: Ich persönlich würde die GTX260 nehmen. Hatte aktuell schon beide Karten im Rechner, von der ATI4870 gleich zwei verschiedene. Die Leistung ist fast identisch, jedoch hatte ich mit beiden ATI so meine Probleme. FarCry2 ruckelte auf beiden Karten stark und in Warhammer hatte ich Grafikfehler. Bin mit der Geforce definitv zufriedener.

Ich selber habe im Moment diese hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a376673.html

Entgegen den ganzen Behauptungen in den einzelnen Tests ist die Karte sehr leise. Sie ist im Idle als auch unter Last bei mir kaum hörbar. Das geniale ist, dass sie irgendwie nie den Lüfter hochzudrehen scheint. Zumindest akustisch ist nichts feststellbar.

Bei beiden ATI-Karten konnte man unter Last eine Drehzahlzunahme wahrnehmen. Bei der Powercolor aber auch nur leicht, die Palit Dual, welche ich auch hatte, war unter Last allerdings wirklich sehr deutlich zu hören. Zu laut für meinen Geschmack.

Soviel mal zu meinen subjektiven Eindrücken.


----------



## MoVedder (15. Dezember 2008)

Lol,..
ok danke!

Die Karte ist ja der Burner,..vorallem für den Preis,..ok das sollte die Angelegenheit besieglen lol,

Danke nochmal,..

ihr könnt gerne noch Tipps geben bin immer dafür offen lol,..und dauert auch noch 3-4 Tage bis ich die Bestellung absende,..also falls es noch andere subjektive Eindrücke geben sollte..^^


----------



## Werlord (15. Dezember 2008)

Ne 4870er hat halt Dx10.1 des bringt in manchen Spielen wie z.b Assasins Creed einen vorteil von bis zu 20 %  und die Karte ist relativ sicher für die Zukunft und hat sehr gutes AA und super zum Übertakten ist leise und sind sehr stromsparend hat Treiberprobleme mit manchen Spielen . 



Bei der 260er ist des halt so ne Sache sie liegt in manchen spielen vorn aber meistens ist die 4870er schneller aber bei Spielen die Phyx unterstützen legt sie die Ati ab leider tuhen des nicht viele Spiele bzw (fast) überhaupt keine die Karte kommt auch mit so gut wie jedem Spiel klar da sie so gut wie keine Treiberprobleme hat . Leider ist die 260er nicht gerade Stromsparend und die ist auch nicht gerade leise und sie wird auch gerne sehr nunja warm .




Also ich habe die 4870er 1gb von Powercolor übertaktet und mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden war damals immer ein Nvidiatyp aber jetzt bin ich zu Ati gewechselt weil die einfach derzeit die besten Grakas machen und die nicht viel kosten z.b die 4870er ist knapp 7 % langsamer als die 280er und die 280er ist fast doppelt so teuer .

Aber für Hdro sollte eine 4850er goldensample reichen .


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Assasins Creed hat doch garkein DX 10.1 mehr? Und andere Speiele doch genauso wenig?

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das einzigste was ich höre ist mein Gehäuse , und das ist ein Antec 1200 mit 6 Lüftern.. 

Die Grafikkarte hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht ein einziges mal gehört.. 

---

Nimm am besten die von Klos gepostete , bist du auf der sicheren Seite , obwohl ich die Xpertvision/Palit 4870 (1GB Version) die ich selber habe , nur immer wieder empfehlen kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Flixl (15. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Werlord (15. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Assasins Creed hat doch garkein DX 10.1 mehr? Und andere Speiele doch genauso wenig?
> 
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das einzigste was ich höre ist mein Gehäuse , und das ist ein Antec 1200 mit 6 Lüftern..
> 
> ...




Also assasins creed hat Dx10.1 warum sollts nichtmehr haben ? Derzeit fallen mir keine auser Assasins Creed ein aber es kommen ja neue Spiele und irgentwann werden alle Spiele Dx10.1 unterstützen deshalb finde ich ist die 4870er  besser als die 260er wenn man von der Karte in 1-2 Jahren noch was haben will .


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Also soweit ich weiss , wurde es kurz nach der Einführung wieder entfernt, kann mich aber auch irren..

Naja , eigentlich ist es dem TE überlassen was er nimmt , die GTX260 von Klos ist nur zu empfehlen.

Also , was letztendlich ausgesucht wird ist , wie Klos immer so schön sagt : Jacke wie Hose._


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Dezember 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen die Karten mit Leistung von ATI wären für was anderes als Spielen optimiert oder was? Oo


Nun ja ein aktuelles Beispiel wäre GTA 4. Da kannst ATI Karten vergessen. Entweder läuft das Spiel schlecht oder gar nicht mit diesen Karten. Selbst nach dem ersten großen Patch noch nicht.
Soll nicht unbedingt heissen das die Karten schlecht sind, aber oftmals von den Programmierern vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nun ja ein aktuelles Beispiel wäre GTA 4. Da kannst ATI Karten vergessen. Entweder läuft das Spiel schlecht oder gar nicht mit diesen Karten. Selbst nach dem ersten großen Patch noch nicht.
> Soll nicht unbedingt heissen das die Karten schlecht sind, aber oftmals von den Programmierern vernachlässigt werden.


Half der nicht :-(
Dabei habe ich mir überlegt GTA V 2009 anzuschaffen :-(

Aber auf Duo core 2 GHZ
3072 MB DDr2
320 GB
9600 MGT

 läufts doch obwohl das ein schlechteres System ist? Als das in der Signatur.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Dezember 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Ne 4870er hat halt Dx10.1 des bringt in manchen Spielen wie z.b Assasins Creed einen vorteil von bis zu 20 %  und die Karte ist relativ sicher für die Zukunft und hat sehr gutes AA und super zum Übertakten ist leise und sind sehr stromsparend hat Treiberprobleme mit manchen Spielen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du laberst absoluten Müll. Assasins Creed hat kein DirectX10.1 mehr. Das wurde rausgepatcht. Angeblich ein Bug, aber ich denke eher, daß da Nvidia die Finger im Spiel hatte. Und ansonsten wirst du auch kein Spiel mehr finden mit DirectX10.1. Es gibt bisher kaum Spiele, die DirectX10 richtig implementieren. Außerdem ist die ATI4870 auch mitnichten meistens vor einer GTX260. Geh erstmal Benchmarks lesen, bevor du so nen Nonsense verbreitest. Und die ATI4870 braucht auch in etwa gleich viel Strom wie eine GTX260. Im Idle sogar noch bei weitem mehr. Auch das kannst du nachlesen. Eine GTX260 lässt sich auch bei weitem besser übertakten, als eine ATI4870. Das ist auch Fakt. Und heiß werden sie beide. Meine Powercolor 4870, welche ich dann wie gesagt gegen eine GTX260 getauscht habe, wurde unter Last bis an die 100° warm. 

Abschließend kann man sagen, daß du von allem genau das Gegenteil verzapfst. 

Hier hast du deine ATI4870. Schau mal wo sie ist.

http://www.hartware.de/review_874_1.html

Und hier noch ein Test, wo du sehen kannst, daß die Behauptung, eine ATI4870 wäre meistens vorn, völlig falsch ist. Vielmehr wechseln sie sich munter ab. 
Hier braucht die ATI4870 unter Last sogar mehr Strom.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...istungsaufnahme

Und zukunftssicher ist im übrigen keine Karte. Egal, welche du kaufst, in einem Jahr, wenn dann DirectX10.1 wirklich mal Einzug in manche Spiele hält, kannst du beide knicken. Bereits jetzt kannst du mit Crysis locker beide ans Limit bringen.

Edit: Achja und wie gesagt, die von mir gepostete GTX260 ist sehr leise. Und ich habe wie gesagt einen direkten Vergleich mit zwei ATI4870, die ich auch schon im Rechner hatte. Die 4870 Palit Dual steckt sie von der Lautstärke her locker in die Tasche. Im Idle ist sie etwas lauter, als die ATI waren. Da waren beide 4870 nämlich unhörbar. Die GTX260 ist leicht hörbar, aber dennoch sehr leise. Und zur Information, ich bin ein absoluter Silent-Freak. In meinem Gehäuse werkeln ausschließlich 120mm Lüfter, auch der von mir verbaute CPU-Kühler arbeitet lautlaus. Und da ist die GTX260 wirklich nur leicht rauszuhören. Unter Last hat sich da bisher auch nichts geändert, auch nach mehreren Stunden zocken. Hier drehten dafür die beiden ATI hörbar auf.

Aber es sei angemerkt, daß ich hier die ATI nicht schlecht machen will, nur weil ich keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Beide Karten sind gut und bewegen sich auf gleichem Niveau. Trotzdem sollte man bei den Tatsachen bleiben.


----------



## ink0gnito (16. Dezember 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Ne 4870er hat halt Dx10.1 des bringt in manchen Spielen wie z.b Assasins Creed einen vorteil von bis zu 20 %  und die Karte ist relativ sicher für die Zukunft und hat sehr gutes AA und super zum Übertakten ist leise und sind sehr stromsparend hat Treiberprobleme mit manchen Spielen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber natürlich ist die 4870 knappe 7% langsamer gegenüber ner 280'er <:


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Ja das ist sie in etwa._


----------



## Azuriel (16. Dezember 2008)

würde dir auch zu der gtx260 raten ..

bei dem ganzen Mist den man hier immer liest sollte man vielleicht ein MVP-System einführen und User, die mit Fachwissen brillieren, besonders kenntlich machen. Die Menschheit muss einfach vor dem Mist, den manch andere hier verbreiten, geschützt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Und wer wäre damit gemeint? Du scheinst ja zeimlich oft "Aggro" zu sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Azuriel (16. Dezember 2008)

wie meinst du das? wer als MVP gekennzeichnet werden soll? würde spontan dich und klos vorschlagen, eure antworten/ratschläge zeugen von kompetenz und fachwissen ^^

und aggro bin ich nicht, nur bei dem was man hier manchmal liest ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Na dann is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ink0gnito (16. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja das ist sie in etwa._




Was was was?Du sagtest selber in etlichen Threads, das die 4870 und die 260 auf gleichem niveau sind, ABER die 4870 soll minimalistisch schlechter sein als eine 280?Dementsprechend müsste die 260 auch kaum unterschiede gegenüber der 280 haben.Und das wäre kurios.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> wie meinst du das? wer als MVP gekennzeichnet werden soll? würde spontan dich und klos vorschlagen, eure antworten/ratschläge zeugen von kompetenz und fachwissen ^^
> 
> und aggro bin ich nicht, nur bei dem was man hier manchmal liest ...
> 
> ...


Weil painschiii ja auch nicht nur nachplappert was Klos schreibt *g*

Also Klos sollte man m.M.n. in den Rang des Technikgottes erheben (vote 4 mod *g*) aber painschkes und ich sind seine Lakaien *g*

Btw. wieso wurde ich mal wieder vergessen? x.x



Und @ ink0gnito:
Die GTX280 ist schon noch ne Ecke schneller, das mit der HD4870, die 7% hinter der GTX280 liegt ist ein Gerücht das ATI-Fanboys mal in die Welt gesetzt haben. Die HD4870 war meist deutlich schneller als die Ur-GTX260 und selbst an der GTX260 Refresh kann sie um BIS ZU 7% vorbeiziehen. Zwischen GTX260/HD4870 und GTX280 liegen aber immer noch Welten.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , so in etwa ist das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _



Falathrim schrieb:


> Btw. wieso wurde ich mal wieder vergessen? x.x



_Tja , gehört sich so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Azuriel (16. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Btw. wieso wurde ich mal wieder vergessen? x.x


naja, das waren die ersten beiden die mir spontan eingefallen sind ^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tja , gehört sich so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


                                  ^
                               Krümel



< -                            Keks


Wenn der Keks spricht, müssen die Krümel schweigen! xD


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Und zukunftssicher ist im übrigen keine Karte. Egal, welche du kaufst, in einem Jahr, wenn dann DirectX10.1 wirklich mal Einzug in manche Spiele hält, kannst du beide knicken. Bereits jetzt kannst du mit Crysis locker beide ans Limit bringen.



Richtig. Zumal Direct X 10.1 ja nur eine Erweiterung von Direct X 10 ist und mit Windows 7 schon Direct X 11 angekuendigt wurde und dafuer dann auch wieder neue Karten benoetigt werden, die dieses dann unterstuetzen.



Azuriel schrieb:


> bei dem ganzen Mist den man hier immer liest sollte man vielleicht ein MVP-System einführen und User, die mit Fachwissen brillieren, besonders kenntlich machen. Die Menschheit muss einfach vor dem Mist, den manch andere hier verbreiten, geschützt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja - das ist ja das grundsaetliche Problem mit der IT: Jeder der schonmal vor einem Computer sass, glaubt ueber die entsprechende Erfahrung und das benoetigte Wissen zu verfuegen. Und wenn sie dann an die Grenzen des selben stossen, wird im Normalfall die Hard- oder Software als Uebeltaeter ausgemacht.


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - das ist ja das grundsaetliche Problem mit der IT: Jeder der schonmal vor einem Computer sass, glaubt ueber die entsprechende Erfahrung und das benoetigte Wissen zu verfuegen. Und wenn sie dann an die Grenzen des selben stossen, wird im Normalfall die Hard- oder Software als Uebeltaeter ausgemacht.



100% sign 

der Laie hält den Computer für unfehlbar und gibt sich selbst die Schuld. Der halbwissende hält sich für unfehlbar und gibt dem Computer die Schuld.


----------



## Undeadmaster (17. Dezember 2008)

hi, Ich kann dir aus eigener ehrfahrung zur ATi raten. 
Hier nochmal ein test --> Link <--
Ist zwar nur ein minimaler unterschied aber über diese Grafikkarte kann man nicht meckern.
Link zur Karte --> Link <--

MFG

Undead


----------



## Flixl (17. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MoVedder (17. Dezember 2008)

@ deadmaster :

Dieser Test, bezieht sich aber noch auf die "ältere" GTX 260 mit 192 Shader EInheiten,...das macht nen Unterschied! DIe neue mit 216 Einheiten bekommt nochmal locker 5% Plus drauf im Benchmarkt also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Klos1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jo, da kannst du schon eine ATI4870 reinstopfen. Welche, sei dir überlassen.


----------



## MoVedder (17. Dezember 2008)

...tiefgründig?  lol


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_@Flixl

Xpertvision/Palit , PowerColor , Club3D , HIS , Gainward und und und.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Flixl (17. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MoVedder (17. Dezember 2008)

rate einfach mal....lol.....das hat sie doch schon mal alles eine Seite zuvor erwähnt und gezeigt o.o

mfG


----------



## Flixl (17. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MoVedder (17. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ob du eine 4870 oder eine GTX260 nimmst ist ziemlich egal.
> Von der Leistung her sind sie nicht wirklich unterschiedlich , das einzigste was anders wäre.. das du anstatt nem Roten nen Grünes Logo oder umgekehrt hast..
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Beispiel 


...jezt geh mal auf die Links, und vergleich mal die Werte der Karten , die sind zum Teil richtig unterschiedlich, was sich auch im Preis ausschlägt

btw. wollte nicht unhöflich wirken 

peace man


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Manche Karten haben eine höhere Taktrate , sind Leiser/Kühler oder sonstiges.. sind aber alle zu empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : WTF er hat mit gequotet! ._._


----------



## MoVedder (17. Dezember 2008)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,..ist das was schlimmes? q.q


----------



## Flixl (17. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_Kein Problem , btw die Xpertvision/Palit kann ich empfehlen - hab ich selber drin , Schnell/Kühl/Leise. (Wie oben schon beschrieben..)


Kannst allerdings auch zu einer GTX260 greifen von zB. Gainward  Klick mich!  , Leadtek  Klick mich!  , XFX  Klick mich! _


----------



## Flixl (17. Dezember 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Wagga (17. Dezember 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> verunsersicher mich nicht. ich weis langsam nichtmehr was ich nun nehmen soll(also ob GTX260 oder HD4870) xD


Ich würde aber von Sapphire abraten, die haben aktuell (noch) Probleme oder immer noch.
Mir verreckte schonmals eine 9800 Pro von denen nach 1 Jahr.
Finger weg Club3D kann ich empfehlen 2 x gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2008)

_


Flixl schrieb:



			verunsersicher mich nicht. ich weis langsam nichtmehr was ich nun nehmen soll(also ob GTX260 oder HD4870) xD
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ist egal , kommt drauf an was du für nen Menü haben willst ^_^

Nvidia oder ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Mit der Leadtek 260 ist Klos total zufrieden , was er von der Xpertvision/Palit und PoworColor 4870 nicht so sagen konnte.. obwohl ich keinerlei Probleme mit der habe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (17. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich würde aber von Sapphire abraten, die haben aktuell (noch) Probleme oder immer noch.


Ich wollte nur mal fragen, aber:
Wo genau steht das? o.0


----------



## Wagga (17. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal fragen, aber:
> Wo genau steht das? o.0


Die hatten auf jedenfall BIOSprobleme und eine verreckte Graka reicht mir, ich würde da auf jedenfall nicht kaufen.
Aber wenn Sie keine Probleme mehr haben sollten, dann ok, aber ich wäre persönlich vorsichtig.


----------

